# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojra online

## KoLinK

nder lojrat me te mira online per mua eshte 
Onlinefootballmanager.co.uk

Ketu mund te behesh menageri i ekipit te preferuar dhe te lush qdo dit nga nje loj te blesh te shesesh lojtar e shum shum gjera tjera 
www.onlinefootballmanager.co.uk

Burrec mos u zemro si dhe shum lojra

www.zoki.com
mundesh me lu online me shum lojra dhe  mund te bisedosh ne chatbox 


|| KoLinK ||

----------


## Mau_kiko

Nje nga lojrat e te mira Online eshte World of Warcraft
Mund te them se eshte loja me e mire e krijuar deri tani Online.  Nje loje teter online eshte edhe DiabloI, II ose III.

----------


## Edmond.S

Lojra shume te mira online jane edhe keto:

www.renaissancekingdoms.com 
Ku kemi edhe shtetin e arberit te krijuar,vetm zgjedhne flamurin tone dhe vazhdoni me regjistrimin.

www.evony.com 
Kemi aleancen tone ALBANIA ne shtetin e Saxonis ne world 9 !!!

----------


## toni007

http://crossfire.subagames.com/
eshte loje vertet shume e bukur ...dhe kame klanin personal "Albanian Box" kushe ka deshire munde te hyje ne klane jeni te mire pritur te gjithe!!

----------


## gigabyte

Lojra online

www.maidmarian.com

----------


## Mau_kiko

Eshte edhe nje loje tjeter Online ne Shqip:
http://www.mbreteriterilindjes.com/

----------


## angel_guy

> Nje nga lojrat e te mira Online eshte World of Warcraft
> Mund te them se eshte loja me e mire e krijuar deri tani Online.  Nje loje teter online eshte edhe DiabloI, II ose III.





Shum loj grand  te mban aty  , per momentin po luaj ne scapegaming qe jane free servers aty luajm  dhe ka shqiptar sa te duash .

----------

